# manners and civility



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

with regards to your posting, Andy and with regards to a please and thanks now and then. I agree with you wholeheartedly. there are too many times on this forum that people ask for help, and cannot be bothered to acknowledge ones help when you give it, or simply do not even bother to reply to your help. Manners cost nowt, and it's about time some members show a little more of them.cheers from a grumpy old man.(Cloud) (K)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil,

I agree with you wholeheartedly; although many people are polite and grateful for the help they get from members, there are a fair few who do not. Probably the same people who push in front of you to get on buses and trains and never let anyone in front of them when driving. It's a new species without a name so far but I think ***** Porcensis* would be suitable! 

Unfortunately the same people will not bother to read this thread, and if they do will ignore it anyway! 

Regards,

Brian (another grumpy old man)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

If expecting common civilities is being a grumpy old man, 
then I am grumpy. massively so ....
It costs nothing to have the decency to reply, even if
only to qualify that the answer has been received.
Yes **** Porcensis, nice one Brian.
I was raised in a home where respect and gratitude was
a normal part of life.


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

Amen and Amen brethren!!! Manners and courtesy cost nothing,and will make this site and the world a better place.Well posted gents.....Doug


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

_Manners maketh the Man....._

Peter4447


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

If I might humbly correct here--- _Manners Makyth Man_-- the motto of William of Wykeham, Bishop of Winchester. This has been alluded to previously, on similar threads exhorting better manners from members.

There appears an ever-increasing level of tetchiness ( to be charitable) in many replies on here (saw one only this morning re a B&W photo), verging on the outright ill mannered at times. A little consideration as to how the replies might read could help (as again others have also previously suggested)with the genuine incidents of mistaken offence, but plenty seem aimed to offend.

Little else to add to William of Wykeham-- he said it all.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks John...I stand to be corrected.

Regards
Peter4447


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Look around you men. I'ts the day and age we live in. Life's values not being passed down by parents who had none themselves, and now it's showing in adults. 
Sadly, bad manners, boorishness and selfishness has become the accepted norm these days and shouldn't be. 
When I see some postings here I can't help wondering what kind of shipmate that writer was. (Or had been)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Sometimes what is not meant as rudeness appears as such in type. It is the loss of voice and seeing the other person. See it a lot in other Forums.
For the amount of posters on here, I am always amazed at the level of professionalism. Must be the background of most of us, eh? 

Saying that, I had a friend who lost his password. I looked for him and I could not find anywhere to retrieve a lost password. I didn't realize it was as simple as emailing the Mods. Silly me.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Jok,

Well said, that _(not seeing the other persons face)_ is indeed one of the roots of the problem and it is why we encourage the use of emoticons to emphasise another side to the meaning of our text, and underline when it is indeed only said in jest.

As for your saying “Silly me” – No Sir, I would disagree, as I have discovered in life that what may appear crystal clear to one person, can be unfathomable to another. e.g. I can open _Microsoft Excel _and _Microsoft Word,_ but whilst the latter is reasonably tame, the former is another universe to me most of the time.(Jester) 

Regards
Mark


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree with all this sometimes you just want to put bull bars on your car when "people" can not even thank you !!! 

The problem is all the do gooders no one is allowed to pass on disicpline any more with out the fear of breaking the law we live now in a sad and lawless place.

Another grumpy semi old Sod


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Jok is so right - it's very easy to misinterpret an email message. It's not too difficult to take offence to what was meant as a joke. I'm sure we're all guilty at times. I wish I could get the hang of those emoticons!

Apart from that, I've received help from several parties on SN with information of one sort and another and hope I've always managed to show my gratitude. Similarly, I have passed on a couple of things to other members which have been received with ample grace. 

On the whole, I think SN members are fortunate to be part of a fraternity willing to assist wherever possible. Recently I contacted Paul0510 for help in a personal matter in Frankfurt, unrelated to SN, and he willingly jumped into the breach and was of great help. You can't ask much more than that.

John T.

PS How do you get on KPC's girly Sydney Harbour cruises? Next question - what do you do with your wife while you're on the cruise?


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

> it's very easy to misinterpret an email message


I've seen more then one meltdown around this office due to misunderstood emails (POP) or even better-the forwarded email, that was not meant to be forwarded (Cloud) 
Or one step better, the email that was meant to be forwarded but 'Reply' hit instead. That always leads to some scrambling and explaining (Jester)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I know what you mean Jok ... i once send a rude txt message to a friend of mine and forwarded it to my Pastor by mistake!... like queen victoria "he was not amused" ... my friend however thought it was hilarious.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jok
The email was supposedly the God send for everyone. The only thing Ive noticed with it we dont write a letter anymore and we are then abrieviating every sentence we use. So much for Modern Technology


----------

